# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Foto de João Ribeiro, novamente na REEFKEEPING

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Pode parecer mentira, mas é verdade  :yb624: 

Mais uma vez, e desta vez consecutivamente, uma foto do meu aquário e do nosso fotografo de serviço João Ribeiro, volta a estar presente na página de entrada da REEFKEEPING do mês de Novembro.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Acho que tendo tu agora o Gemmatum, já se justificava era o teu aquário como o TOTM na reefkeeping.

Parabéns ao João pela excelente foto e a ti pelo exemplar que aí tens.

António

----------


## David Lemos

Desde de setembro.... :yb624:  
Isso é forte, parabens aos dois, esse coral esta lindissimo :Palmas:

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Um lindo coral e um grande fotógrafo realmente mecere figurar na capa.

Parabéns aos dois!!! João e Juca!

----------


## Rui Damião

Parabéns aos dois ao Júlio pelo exemplar magnifico e ao João que já não nos surpreende nada pelo exímio fotografo que é

----------

